# Fantasy Overture for orchestra



## mahlerfan

Hello, everyone. This is a piece that I wrote sometime last year (or was it the year before?).
It is what I consider to be my first "good piece", at least in my opinion. It is also my first full orchestral piece ever written by me. I hope you all like it. Feel free to criticize.

Copyright &nbsp2007 mahlerfan - All Rights Reserved


----------



## Eric

this is very cool, what program did you do this on?


----------



## mahlerfan

I wrote this on Garageband, which is a program for the Mac. It's okay, though its major flaw is its inability to print music.


----------



## Eric

i tried, and failed, at composing on garageband. how does one do it?

now i'm just using a demo of sibelius 4, which does not let you save, so figuring out how to use garageband (which I have), would be very useful


----------



## mahlerfan

Do you know how to select instrument tracks?


----------



## Eric

ya, i can do that. i can open up the track to see the notes, i just don't know how to edit them. there's probably an extremely easy solution, i'm just not that computer savvy.


----------



## Frasier

Quite a dramatic piece. You managed to get the orchestra balanced well. It's about the right length - longer and you'd need to develop the material more. Did you work straight into a sequencer or compose it on paper first? 

So, congrats. A nice piece.


----------



## mahlerfan

I did not write it on paper first - I wrote each individual note in onto Garageband using the mouse. Glad you liked it!


----------



## mahlerfan

*Eric*, so do you know how to input the notes, or do you need help with that? Have you tried checking apple.com to look for a guide or help section?


----------



## Eric

no, i don't know how to input notes


----------



## Morigan

Just thought I'd leave some feedback.

I listened to many of your pieces on the iCompose website, I must say I'm quite impressed. This ouverture is my favourite though, the themes are just lovely. I wish I was that talented when I was your age.


----------



## mahlerfan

Thank you!


----------



## mahlerfan

Hmmm. Well, you have to hit the red 'record' button, and hit in a note that you would like to be played. There is also a way (which I use) to just type in the notes with your mouse, though it is very hard to explain.

This could possibly be of some help:
http://www.apple.com/support/garageband/


----------



## Eric

ok, thank you very much


----------

